# Safari - Remplissage automatique de formulaires



## TYPO 48 (22 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour,

J'utilise le navigateur Safari 3.0.4 et il m'arrive fréquemment de remplir des formulaires sur le Web.
La fonction "Remplissage automatique"  qui consiste à mémoriser les données saisies dans les différents champs pour les proposer, lors des saisies ultérieures, dans un menu déroulant  est très pratique.
Mais, il arrive qu'elle soit polluée par des données introduites par erreur. Exemple : J'ai saisi un mauvais numéro dans le champ où je devais taper mon numéro de compte bancaire. Ce numéro erroné est alors proposé systématiquement avec le numéro correct.
J'ai trouvé le moyen de supprimer toutes les données relatives à un site Web (via les préférences de l'application) mais est-il possible de supprimer ponctuellement une donnée ?

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses.


----------



## marctiger (22 Septembre 2008)

Soit : Préférences de Safari >> Remplissage Automatique >> Modifier et effacer, soit Réinitialiser Safari.


Note du modo (à l'auteur du topic) : Les logiciels "internet", on en parle dans "Internet et réseau" ! On déménage.


----------



## TYPO 48 (24 Septembre 2008)

Merci pour la réponse et désolé pour la mauvaise localisation. 
J'avais bien trouvé comment supprimer l'ensemble des données relatives à un site, mais je cherchais à effacer une donnée ponctuellement. Je suppose que ce n'est pas possible.


----------



## marctiger (24 Septembre 2008)

Mais oui, tu sélectionnes la/les données à effacer et ensuite sur "effacer" et non sur "tout effacer".


----------



## TYPO 48 (30 Octobre 2009)

OK - Merci Marctiger. 

En fait, on ne peut pas supprimer une donnée isolément. Il faut les supprimer toutes, soit pour tous les sites, soit pour un seul. Comme je n'ai pas une foule de données pour le site concerné, j'ai donc choisi de l'effacer de la liste. Il se reconstituera automatiquement à l'usage.

Encore merci !


----------



## marctiger (31 Octobre 2009)

Avec plaisir, @+.


----------

